# That smell reminds me of my childhood



## WatsJusto

If I want to say - "That smell reminds me of my childhood", which of the following phrases are possible/better?  ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

- Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez
- Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez
- Ese olor me recuerda de mi niñez
- Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

WatsJusto said:


> If I want to say - "That smell reminds me of my childhood", which of the following phrases are possible/better? ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!
> 
> - Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez
> - Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez
> - Ese olor me recuerda de mi niñez
> - Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez


----------



## WatsJusto

Gracias Juan Jacob...entonces: Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez no es posible??? Not even to mean, "That smell makes me remember my childhood" ?  Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

WatsJusto said:


> Gracias Juan Jacob...entonces: Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez no es posible??? Not even to mean, "That smell makes me remember my childhood" ? Gracias.


 
Not for me.
But, if you insist in the de : Ese olor hace que me acuerde de mi niñez.
That you can say.


----------



## Pitt

Para mí sólo es correcto:

_Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez._

Mi niñez = complemento directo:
_Mi niñez es recordada por ese olor._

Saludos


----------



## murciana

WatsJusto said:


> Gracias Juan Jacob...entonces: Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez no es posible??? Not even to mean, "That smell makes me remember my childhood" ? Gracias.


Para mí la correcta es tu segunda opción:
_Ese olor me recuerda *a* mi niñez_ (algo me recuerda *a* otra cosa)
 
A tu pregunta de si _Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez_ es posible…, sí, es posible añadiendo el pronombre reflexivo:
_Ese olor me hace acordar*me* de mi niñez_ (yo *me* acuerdo de algo)
O como dice Juan Jacob:
_Ese olor hace que me acuerde de mi niñez_


----------



## Pitt

_- Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez _
_- Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez _

No entiendo que ambas frases sean correctas. A mi entender sólo es correcto:
_Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez._

El complemento directo de cosa (mi niñez) no tiene la preposición a.


----------



## murciana

Pitt, no sé muy bien cómo explicártelo pero yo lo entiendo así:
 
*Recordar *(entre otros usos): 
1. Actualizar o retener en la memoria algo vivido
Ej: _Aún recuerdo muchas cosas de mi infancia._
 
2. Insinuar un parecido
Ej. _Tu novio me recuerda *a* George Clooney_
_ _
A lo mejor tú te refieres a que no se puede poner *a* cuando el complemento directo es cosa… aunque yo eso tampoco lo tengo muy claro:
 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=recordar
*c)* Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).
 
¿?
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

murciana said:


> Pitt, no sé muy bien cómo explicártelo pero yo lo entiendo así:
> 
> *Recordar *(entre otros usos):
> 1. Actualizar o retener en la memoria algo vivido
> Ej: _Aún recuerdo muchas cosas de mi infancia._
> 
> 2. Insinuar un parecido
> Ej. _Tu novio me recuerda *a* George Clooney_
> 
> A lo mejor tú te refieres a que no se puede poner *a* cuando el complemento directo es cosa… aunque yo eso tampoco lo tengo muy claro:
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=recordar
> *c)*Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).
> 
> ¿?
> Saludos


 
Hola Murciana:

También en tus ejemplos no se usa la preposición *a* para una cosa:

_Aún recuerdo muchas cosas de mi infancia (no: *a muchas cosas)._
_Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora ... (no: *al caso)._ 

Todavía no entiendo el uso con la preposición *a*. 

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Pitt, se me olvidó citar también el apartado d), donde sí que se menciona el uso de “recordar” seguido de la preposición *a* cuando hablamos de *cosas*:
 
*d)** *Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). *Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición a*_: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]).
 
Ejemplos que se me ocurren con la preposición _a_ + cosa:
 
_Esta lámpara me recuerda *a* la lámpara que tienes tú en tu casa_
_Ese cuadro me recuerda *a* los paisajes de Holanda_
_Esto me recuerda *a* aquella vez que estuvimos en Irlanda_
_Este lugar me recuerda mucho *a* tu casa del campo_
 
Después de ver el tema un poco más, rectifico y digo que la primera opción también sería correcta
_Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez _
_Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez _

Saludos


----------



## capitas

WatsJusto said:


> If I want to say - "That smell reminds me of my childhood", which of the following phrases are possible/better? ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!
> 
> - Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez
> - Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez
> - Ese olor me recuerda de mi niñez
> - Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez.


 


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Not for me.
> But, if you insist in the de : Ese olor hace que me acuerde de mi niñez.
> That you can say.


Ese olor hace que me acuerde de mi niñez.  
Ese olor me trae recuerdos de mi niñez.  
And Agreeing with dondesiemprellueveaunquediganquehacesolporqueesmentira (for you relief, some years ago I was there for three days, and three rainy days!)
Ese olor me hace acordarme de mi niñez.


----------



## Aidanriley

capitas said:


> Ese olor hace que me acuerde de mi niñez.
> Ese olor me trae recuerdos de mi niñez.
> And Agreeing with dondesiemprellueveaunquediganquehacesolporqueesmentira (for you relief, some years ago I was there for three days, and three rainy days!)
> Ese olor me hace acordarme de mi niñez.


 
Are
_Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez._
and
_Ese olor me hace acordar*me* de mi niñez._
the same?


----------



## capitas

Aidanriley said:


> Are
> _Ese olor me hace acordar de mi niñez. FORMER_
> and
> _Ese olor me hace acordar*me* de mi niñez. LATTER_
> the same?


Yes. I'd say that the latter ( ACORDARME ) is more usual and idiomatic. The first one, although correct to me, sounds somewhat odd.


----------



## murciana

I am sorry to disagree… I wouldn’t use the first option but the second, with the reflexive pronoun:
_Ese olor me hace acordar*me* de mi niñez._

*acordar(se)*.
*3.* Cuando significa ‘tener presente algo en la memoria’, en la lengua general culta funciona como intransitivo pronominal y va seguido de un complemento con _de_ (_acordarse_ de algo): _«¿Te acordás de que lo hablamos unas cuantas veces?»_ (Benedetti _Primavera_ [Ur. 1982]); _«¿Os acordáis de cuando a Miguel se le rompió el micrófono?»_ (Montero _Amo_ [Esp. 1988]). Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me acordé que..., ¿Te acordás cuando...?_), se recomienda mantenerla en la lengua escrita. Los verbos_ acordar_ y _recordar_ comparten este significado, pero en la lengua general culta se construyen de modo diferente: _acordar,_ como se acaba de explicar, es intransitivo pronominal (_acordarse_ de algo), mientras que _recordar_ (→ recordar(se), 2a) es transitivo (_recordar_ [algo]).

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=acordar

It is the way I see it… I am sure in other places it is as capitas mentions


----------



## capitas

capitas said:


> Yes. I'd say that the latter is more usual and idiomatic. The first one, although correct to me, sounds somewhat odd.


 


murciana said:


> I am sorry to disagree… I wouldn’t use the first option but the second, with the reflexive pronoun:
> _Ese olor me hace acordar*me* de mi niñez._
> 
> *acordar(se)*.
> *3.* Cuando significa ‘tener presente algo en la memoria’, en la lengua general culta funciona como intransitivo pronominal y va seguido de un complemento con _de_ (_acordarse_ de algo): _«¿Te acordás de que lo hablamos unas cuantas veces?»_ (Benedetti _Primavera_ [Ur. 1982]); _«¿Os acordáis de cuando a Miguel se le rompió el micrófono?»_ (Montero _Amo_ [Esp. 1988]). Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me acordé que..., ¿Te acordás cuando...?_), se recomienda mantenerla en la lengua escrita. Los verbos_ acordar_ y _recordar_ comparten este significado, pero en la lengua general culta se construyen de modo diferente: _acordar,_ como se acaba de explicar, es intransitivo pronominal (_acordarse_ de algo), mientras que _recordar_ (→ recordar(se), 2a) es transitivo (_recordar_ [algo]).
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=acordar
> 
> It is the way I see it… I am sure in other places it is as capitas mentions


 
I'm sorry to disagree, but you and I are saying the same: quotations apart, it seem to us the most idiomatic:
Ese olor me hace acordarme de mi niñez.
Maybe the rain?


----------



## murciana

This is war, capitas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha-ha-ha-ha (you used the word "correct"!!!!!). 
You and I are saying the same now, but to me the first option is not _c... c... c... correct_ (lo he dicho, sorry! ).
P.S. I know what "former" and "latter" mean...


----------



## Aidanriley

Hahaha. Thanks, both of you. 
Now, you two better start getting along. Don't make me get your father.


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> This is war, capitas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha-ha-ha-ha (you used the word "correct"!!!!!).
> You and I are saying the same now, but to me the first option is not _c... c... c... correct_ (lo he dicho, sorry! ).
> P.S. I know what "former" and "latter" mean...


Sorry. Sometimes I'm said to be a little slow. Was it a joke?? I do apologize for it: I am never correct/right. I try my best to always be politely incorrect/wrong, but even I myself make mistakes in being wrong and then I get right, but I didn't mean it at all!!!!
So I just want not to be correct, and if not, I'm so sorry!! 
War?, Is war what you mean? more war? Wasn't it enough for you? 
La guerra me hace acordarme de que no debía estar en desacuerdo contigo?
Anyway, I'm sure that your fierceness is because of the rain!!!
Edit: I'm not slow, I'm dull!
With all your words, you really mean "intransitivo pronominal"
ME hizo acordar= Me he acordado is also pronominal, although the pronoun is not just by the main verb, but the auxiliary)
Me hizo acordar vs Me hizo acordarME: Both are pronominal TO ME.
Hizo acordar would be "Not CCCCCcccc....t", but me hizo acordar de el I'd say it is pronominal.


----------



## murciana

capitas said:


> Anyway, I'm sure that your fierceness is because of the rain!!!


Exactly!! Although... "no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan" 
Saludos a todos!


----------



## capitas

murciana said:


> Exactly!! Although... "no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan"
> Saludos a todos!


You are right. ¡¡¡El lopintan es mucho más fiero que el león!!!
 Please, take a look to my last edited post.
I was really WROOOONG?????
"Me hace acordar" is LESS pronominal than "Me hace acordarme", but pronominal anyway.. (in fact, it is half the pronominal ).


----------



## Pitt

murciana said:


> *d)*Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). *Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición a*_: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]).
> 
> Después de ver el tema un poco más, rectifico y digo que la primera opción también sería correcta
> _Ese olor me recuerda mi niñez _
> _Ese olor me recuerda a mi niñez _


 
En el ejemplo del DPD se comparan dos cosas de la misma categoría: _Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos. _
Pero en nuestro ejemplo se comparan dos cosas diversas. Por eso prefiero:
_Ese color me recuerda mi niñez >_
_Mi niñez es recordada por ese color._

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Pitt said:


> En el ejemplo del DPD se comparan dos cosas de la misma categoría: _Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos. _
> Pero en nuestro ejemplo se comparan dos cosas diversas. Por eso prefiero:
> _Ese color me recuerda mi niñez >_
> _Mi niñez es recordada por ese color._


Yo no veo que haya que distinguir si estamos comparando cosas de la _misma_ categoria o de _diferente..._, no saco esa conclusión. Pero como tú sí lo ves así, por mí perfecto. A cada uno nos suena mejor una cosa... no hay problema 
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

murciana said:


> Yo no veo que haya que distinguir si estamos comparando cosas de la _misma_ categoria o de _diferente..._, no saco esa conclusión. Pero como tú sí lo ves así, por mí perfecto. A cada uno nos suena mejor una cosa... no hay problema
> Saludos


 
En resumen, ambas construcciones son correctas:

_¿Qué te recuerda ese olor? Me recuerda mi niñez._
_¿A qué te recuerda ese olor? Me recuerda a mi niñez._

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Pitt, yo personalmente no uso tu primera pregunta; cuando *comparo* dos cosas/personas por su similitud uso _recordar a_
_¿*A* qué te recuerda ese olor?_
 
Lo siento en el alma, pero es que no consigo pensar en ejemplos donde use el verbo sin a… (repito, para comparaciones). 
 
Pero insisto, es mi uso personal, a lo mejor alguien más puede dar su opinión…
 
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

murciana said:


> Pitt, yo personalmente no uso tu primera pregunta; cuando *comparo* dos cosas/personas por su similitud uso _recordar a_
> _¿*A* qué te recuerda ese olor?_
> 
> Lo siento en el alma, pero es que no consigo pensar en ejemplos donde use el verbo sin a… (repito, para comparaciones).
> 
> Pero insisto, es mi uso personal, a lo mejor alguien más puede dar su opinión…
> 
> Saludos


 
Murciana, para mí como extranjero todo es un poco complicado. En GOOGLE se encuantran muchos ejemplos con "A qué te recuerda esto". En todo caso te agradezco mucho todas tus explicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## murciana

Pitt said:


> Murciana, para mí como extranjero todo es un poco complicado. En GOOGLE se encuantran muchos ejemplos con "A qué te recuerda esto". En todo caso te agradezco mucho todas tus explicaciones.
> 
> Saludos


Te entiendo perfectamente... para mí también es complicado en otros idiomas. No hay problema.
Un placer haberte sido útil (ya te lo cobraré cuando retome mis estudios de alemán )
¡Saludos!


----------



## Istriano

_ I want to know if these are correct:

_Ese olor recuerda a un verano.  (indirect object)
Ese olor le recuerda a un verano. (indirect object with LE).
_
Thanks.

Examples from Google books:

_


> La llanura se extiende amarillenta delante de él y al fondo, mezclado con el azul del cielo, contempla algo que _le recuerda a un_ lago.


*José Ignacio Velasco*




> A Manuel la anciana _le recuerda a un_ picador de carnes generosas que espera inmóvil a que embistan los cornúpetos para luego someterlos con tres o más puyazos.


*Cristina Harari*    (Here we have to A's:_ A Manuel, a un picador de carnes_, but only one _le_...)



> A Doll, ese chico _le recuerda a un_ rábano tieso.


*Joyce Carol Oates*



> El último síntoma o manifestación del estado  mental de la mujer se encuentra en la «Décima» donde ella le cuenta al  psiquiatra cómo el comer carne _le recuerda a un_ episodio de su niñez en que presenció cómo mataban una vaca...


*Isabel Álvarez-Borland

*


> Eso _me recuerda a una cosa_ ya mucho más tarde de todo eso.


 *Juan María Bandrés 
-
Google Books:

**
"me recuerda una historia"** 154 finds**
"me recuerda a una historia" 4 finds*


----------



## murciana

Istriano, tus dos frases son correctas, en la primera no se especifica a quién le recuerda ese olor, se supone que es a la gente en general, mientras que en la segunda está claro que es a él (1. Ese olor recuerda a un verano / 2. Ese olor le recuerda a un verano).


No entiendo tu duda respecto a las citas de Google…¿?¿?

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=recordar
Si echas un vistazo al enlace de arriba, verás que el verbo *recordar* significa:

1. Tener algo presente en la memoria 
_¿Recuerdas aquel día tan divertido que pasamos juntos?_
2. Hacer que una persona tenga presente algo en la memoria 
_Te recuerdo que me debes una cena_
3. Traer una persona o cosa a la memoria de alguien, por su parecido o relación con ella
_Cada vez me recuerdas más a tu padre_
4. Asemejarse una persona o cosa a otra
_Este cuadro de Rubens recuerda a otras pinturas de la época_

Depende de uso, _recordar_ va seguido de la preposición *a* o no.
Saludos


----------

